# Venison summer sausage



## usnos (Nov 22, 2011)

Can anyone assist?   After smoking the sausage and giving it the ice bath how long should you let them hang to bloom?


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 22, 2011)

I usally let them hang with a fan running on em for a few hours..

YMMV

Craig

Gobble gobble!!!


----------



## usnos (Nov 22, 2011)

What exactly does this accomplish?


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 22, 2011)

>>>>Blooming just brings out the color of the smoked sausage, gives it a deep smokey color.

Gobble gobble!!!

  Craig


----------



## usnos (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey thanks for the info


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 22, 2011)

Usnos said:


> Hey thanks for the info


Hey  You are welcome..

Here's some reading for ya!!

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index.htm

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/

Craig


----------

